# Fenugreek Tea - Your experiences



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

For some period my wife is preparing tea from fenugreek seeds. Fenugreek seeds are being sold as a remedy, when horses are coughing. So we thought: why not for me? I'm already for years troubled with a dry morning cough, which reminds a bit of a typical smoker's cough. But I'm no smoker at all. All kinds of anti-coughing licorice or sirups, nothing helped. But now my coughing is quietly receding and somehow just fading away.  Perhaps on TC there are more members who feel like a coughing horse or sheep. My advice: Just try drawing tea from fenugreek seeds. And what's more: it's tasting quite pleasant! https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/pii/S1658077X15301065
Fenugreek is common in kitchens where curry and turmeric is habitually used.


----------

